# Chart TV - how to determine the best months to trade



## charttv (8 May 2006)

I've just completed a study on the seasonality of the aussie market here

www.pollux.biz/charttv/months/months.html

Interestingly, the Christmas Rally effect seems to hold true with 86% of all Decembers since 1983 being up months.


----------



## RichKid (8 May 2006)

charttv said:
			
		

> I've just completed a study on the seasonality of the aussie market here
> 
> www.pollux.biz/charttv/months/months.html
> 
> Interestingly, the Christmas Rally effect seems to hold true with 86% of all Decembers since 1983 being up months.




Great material as usual Malcolm! Glad to see you stacking  up the numbers to test conventional wisdom about Christmas rallies and the like. Thanks for sharing! We can also test sayings like 'Sell in May and go away'... we could even do it for sectors within the All Ords...


----------



## Nick Radge (8 May 2006)

Buy Feb 1st, Exit May 1st.
Buy Dec 1st, Exit Jan 1st.

For sake of consistency I have used 1 SPI futures contract. Obviously buying $10,000 on each signal will be degraded as the index rises.












_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision.

Past performance is not a reliable indication of future performance. This material has been prepared based on information believed to be accurate at the time of publication. Subsequent changes in circumstances may occur at any time and may impact the accuracy of the information._


----------



## Bronte (8 May 2006)

Nice work Malcolm...
Thank you


----------

